
Ask HN: What do you do about reading if you have hard time reading as web dev? - Onixelen
You have dyslexia, literacy issues, visual impairment, etc. What do you do about it?
======
baccheion
Look into supplement that enhance Alpha waves (Acetyl L-Carnitine, Piracetam,
N-Acetyl Semax + N-Acetyl Selank, etc), listen to brainwave entrainment audio
sessions (Neuro-Programmer 3), search for "dyslexia treatments" online (and on
Reddit) to see what others have come up with, etc.

------
mswen
Make sure you have headphones and some good text to speech tools.

Keep working with specialists in learning disabilities to develop strategies
for working around and overcoming your particular set of challenges.

